# setting up buisness



## v100 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello every 1 i wonder if u can help,i have always been interested in design and would like to follow my passion and design t shirts to start off with,i do not have any money for starting a t shirt line yet,can u advise me on how i set up and promotion & printing, buying garments etc would i need to get a business loan?? what if people dont catch on where can u advertise etc ?? thank u


----------



## sarconi11 (Aug 3, 2011)

You need to research as newbies like myself are advised to do. There is a ton of information on this site, just search.


----------



## clclothing (Jul 27, 2011)

Find a comfy chair, get a drink, start with the newer posts on this forum and follow them wherever they lead you. You will find just about everything you need to know.


----------



## v100 (Feb 26, 2011)

thank u all


----------



## ShoreKewl (Oct 14, 2011)

Most people start in the exact place you are right now.
I want to start a business...
To do this right with little to no resources you need to think about the products you think will sell locally and what people are paying for them.
If it is printed tee's, the start up costs are small and it is all to easy to get involved with local business & charity events that can boost your product. It is also very important to see who you eill be competing with & the quality of their products. You can just go into their stores and act like you are interested in the products and say things like"this iskewl, how do you do this & what does it cost?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

throw a rock in any direction and you will hit 5 people doing the same thing. this is a crowded field. 

don't get a loan, just do your thing. if it is design then contract out printing. 

start with friends and family and build references from there. that is the best way to start on a dime. 

good luck


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

As mentioned t-shirt market is very crowded and filled with talented designers. The odds of getting any kind of loan other than friends and family is close to zero. Odds of creating a design and being successful without professional sales/marketing talent is almost the same odds. Unfortunately great, talented designers are a dime a dozen - sales/marketing talent - hard to find. 

The day you can create a killer design, create a website to sell it and have the masses find your site among the other 100,000+ sites doing the same thing is over. 

Your better off creating something in a CafePress environment and building from there.


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Agree with Riderz. Get your name and style out there with Cafe press or zazzle. Make sure your brand indentity is recognisable for when you go it solo or get a printer to sub contract your work out while you work on marketing.

I have met many very talented designers who have had wonderful creations but their expectations of the market is unrealistic.


----------



## kaiven (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm also going to start my own business. But I think it's better for newbie like me to enter the retail field first. After a period of involving the business and get a picture what the niche is, I would like to expand to design, production section. What do you guys think? Is it a right direction? Many thanks.


----------



## dodie992003 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi! guys,me and my team need help with our business. We recently had just bought a heat press and a printer and we are currently a home based operation. Is this the right decision? or do we need to make a shop or something or maybe find a stall in a mall? We have set-up our shop already and we have been operational for about 2 weeks.. some of my partners are thinking about getting a loan but I feel that's still a bit too early for that... right now all of us are just a bit confused. We are new to this business


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

dodie992003 said:


> Hi! guys,me and my team need help with our business. We recently had just bought a heat press and a printer and we are currently a home based operation. Is this the right decision? or do we need to make a shop or something or maybe find a stall in a mall? We have set-up our shop already and we have been operational for about 2 weeks.. some of my partners are thinking about getting a loan but I feel that's still a bit too early for that... right now all of us are just a bit confused. We are new to this business


 what is your business usually heat press is low quality, but I shouldn't judge cause that is how I started off.


----------



## PCSTEES (Nov 6, 2011)

Make a PLAN. Stick to it for the first month. Then reassess your plan and CHANGE it to fit what is actually happening. I do this EVERY month!


----------



## dodie992003 (Oct 30, 2011)

would silk screen be better than a heat press?


----------

